# Room for one out of Freeport



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Headed out of Freeport tomorrow (Saturday) for a day trip out 60 or so miles. Pm if interested. No experience required.
Jerry


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

PM sent!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Seat is filled. Thanks


----------

